
Ask HN: New Hacker News T-shirts? - 127001brewer
Hello, are there any plans to sell Hacker News t-shirts again?  Mine is starting to show its age.  (And, as a quick aside, I still haven&#x27;t met anyone who knew it&#x27;s a Hacker News t-shirt.)  Thanks!
======
DrScump

      Mine is starting to show its age.
    

That's a _hardware_ problem.

------
Jaruzel
There is such a thing as a Hacker News t-shirt?!

Shut up and take my money!

Seriously tho, I'm game. How do I get one?

~~~
127001brewer
They were last available on 2013 March 19:
[https://teespring.com/hntees#pid=6&cid=619&sid=front](https://teespring.com/hntees#pid=6&cid=619&sid=front)

...unless my Google skills are also showing their age and I haven't found a
valid link for it.

